# Instument Cluster Beeping



## bbmcorrado (Jun 3, 2004)

Up until recently my instrument cluster on my 1990 200 was working perfectly. Then the digital display starting to glitch and now it gives me an awful beeping noise when the car is running. It comes and goes, but there is nothing wrong with the car. i am sure there are some demons at work back in there, but I dont wanna mess with the electrical bit. Does anyone know if it is possible to just cut power to the buzzer and/or knows how? If not, would a cluster from a newer S4 work in my car?
Thanks.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Instument Cluster Beeping (bbmcorrado)*

Auto-check lobotomy time. There's a reason why it beeping. Could be a few different things brake pad warning, low brake fluid/pentosin, bulb out. etc.
Best bet would be to pit up a new cluster in working order. Not sure if the ur s4/s6 cluster is direct swap probably not.


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Instument Cluster Beeping (bbmcorrado)*

Cutting power to the buzzer would be as easy as locating it and unplugging or severing it.


----------

